# Minecraft : Gibt es gerade technische Probleme ?



## springenderBusch (6. Oktober 2014)

Tach Post !
Wollte Minecraft heute käuflich erstehen und habe extra eine Paysafecart ( eher einen Kassenzettel) in der örtlichen Tanke erworben.
Jetzt kann ich aber in keiner weise das Dingens aktivieren.
Bin sogar nach Youtubeanleitungsvideos vorgegangen um meine eigene Blödheit auszuschließen.
Entweder kommt die Meldung " we're poking someone on our Servers "  oder ich komme bei neuem Account erstellen nicht über den Erstellenknopf hinaus, da es dann nicht weitergeht oder ich nehme den gestern für die Demo erstellten Account um dort irgendwie weiter zu kommen und allerspätestens bei der einzigen verfügbaren Codeeingabemöglichkeit ( Prepaidcard ) kommt das der PIN nicht funktioniert oder so ähnlich und der Code eigentlich unter einem Rubbelfeld versteckt sein sollte.

Komme mir gerade ein wenig verloren vor. Mir hat die Demo gefallen und jetzt wollte ich halt das komplette Spiel erstehen.

Kann irgend wer zeitnah mit Informationen aushelfen.
Wäre dankbar !

Hand zum Gruß
springenderBusch

Edit:  jetzt gibt es die Minecraftseite nicht mehr. Was´n da los ??
Weiß da jemand was ?


----------



## springenderBusch (8. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir keiner irgendwie helfen ?
Liegt der Fehler bei mir, oder warum ist die Minecraftseite-Hauptseite nicht mehr existent ?
Habe ich irgendeine Meldung überlesen das die Seite vorübergehend geschlossen wird oder die Kaufmöglichkeit auf eine Microsoftseite verlagert wurde, oder sonst was ?


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Oktober 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner irgendwie helfen ?
> Liegt der Fehler bei mir, oder warum ist die Minecraftseite-Hauptseite nicht mehr existent ?
> Habe ich irgendeine Meldung überlesen das die Seite vorübergehend geschlossen wird oder die Kaufmöglichkeit auf eine Microsoftseite verlagert wurde, oder sonst was ?



Ich weiß nicht ob die "alte" Minecraft Seite noch in Benutzung ist, es gabe irgendwann mal dieses Jahr (Mai, Juni herum) eine Umstellung auf die Mojang-Seite. Möglicherweise muss man jetzt das über den Mojangaccount erwerben, aber ich habe da keine Ahnung.

Hatte nur bei mir und meiner Frau das Problem, dass die Accountdaten nicht mehr wollten und wir alles via Mojangaccount ändern mussten (Passwörter zurücksetzen, Sicherheitsfragen zurücksetzen etc.)


----------



## springenderBusch (8. Oktober 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die "alte" Minecraft Seite noch in Benutzung ist, es gabe irgendwann mal dieses Jahr (Mai, Juni herum) eine Umstellung auf die Mojang-Seite. Möglicherweise muss man jetzt das über den Mojangaccount erwerben, aber ich habe da keine Ahnung.
> 
> Hatte nur bei mir und meiner Frau das Problem, dass die Accountdaten nicht mehr wollten und wir alles via Mojangaccount ändern mussten (Passwörter zurücksetzen, Sicherheitsfragen zurücksetzen etc.)


Das ist ja das Merkwürdige. Ich bin gerade auf die Mojang Seite gegangen und wurde von dort auf die Minecraft.net -Seite weitergeleitet wenn ich das Spiel kaufen will. Und zack, der Link führt ins Nichts ..."Seite nicht mehr existent".
Also wundert mich das schon wenn dazu keine Meldung hier auf PCGames erscheint.


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Oktober 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Merkwürdige. Ich bin gerade auf die Mojang Seite gegangen und wurde von dort auf die Minecraft.net -Seite weitergeleitet wenn ich das Spiel kaufen will. Und zack, der Link führt ins Nichts ..."Seite nicht mehr existent".
> Also wundert mich das schon wenn dazu keine Meldung hier auf PCGames erscheint.



Habe jetzt mal rumprobiert, aber scheinbar bin ich auch zu blöd um die Kaufseite nach der Umstellung  wiederzufinden.


----------

